# 4 weeks after BFN - hot flushes??



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Girls.  I finished treatment on the 3rd of Sept after getting a BFN.  I'm still having hot flushes & night sweats.  I called the clinic 2 weeks ago and they said i would still get them coz the meds are still in my system.  Surely by now, they should've stopped??  they're driving me mad and making me feel rubbish.  Anyone else had them for so long after a BFN? any advice will be appreciated, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Danniwales

Think we were on tww together. Hope you are ok hon.
I have been having them majorly too. I keep going bright red and boiling!
I keep thinking it is my system waking up again - I got them after the down reg injection.
They have got a bit better as am now bizarrely on the contraceptive pill ( like I ever thought I would need that again!)
My consultant has put me on it to bring on my natural cycle before the next FET

Hope this helps

xx xx


----------



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Jo. Thanks for your reply. Good to know I'm not on my own but sorry you're feeling rubbish too. What are you doing regarding support? I've just been referred to counselling coz I'm not coping very well. Also, what does fet mean? Have you had good aftercare from your clinic? I was just told to call back in 6 months if I wanted to do it again and that was it! X


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey hon,
I'm so sorry to hear you are struggling. It is just so, so, so hard after a BFN. I can't remember, was this your first time?
After my first BFN I was so completely devastated and physically in a bit of a mess after OHSS that I just couldn't face anymore tx.
Looking back I think I should have perhaps gone to see someone. I think it is very positive that you are doing that.
"FET" is frozen embryo transfer. Have got 4 embies on ice. They weren't graded as highly as the others so I'm not massively hopeful.
Do you have any frozen? Our clinic are letting us have the FET as quickly as we want. If we were going to have a fresh cycle on NHS then we would have had to have waited. We decided to go privately and pay for a consultation after our latest BFN and spend as much time as we needed to speak with the consultant. It was very worthwhile. It is not very good that your clinic have just said "ring back". Is there any chance you could arrange to see your consultanat for a private session? it might help you to talk things through with your consultant.
lots of     
xx


----------

